# erection problems



## charlotte2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Yesterday my partner had just woke up so we were kissing etc i started to give him a hj when he suddenly lost his erection i tried to get it back for a bit with no luck. He hugged me then said his legs were sore and just started up a normal non sex related conversation and that was it.
This is happening more and more lately often if i initiate so maybe once every couple of weeks. He will never discuss it and i don't like to bring it up in fear of making it worse.
Sometimes it happens and i leave the room for ten mins come back and he is ready to go but that means he has been touching himself to get in the mood.
So is it me doing something wrong do you think?
He is 31 and this has been getting worse was maybe once or twice a year for the 1st few years but then it was more he lost it for a bit but i could always make it come back.
Now nothing i seem to do gets it back once its gone other then him touching himself while i am out of the room.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

get him to a doctor


----------



## eagleclaw (Sep 20, 2010)

It can happen sometimes. Tired, stressed, not in the mood. I'm 40 now, and find that I need more foreplay sometimes and it's a mental thing. If wife is really into it and vocal and on I'll be hard as a rock, if she's tentative or seems not as into it (like it's just for me) I'll sometimes be less so. It's normal to some extend. It's much more a brain thing now than purely physical reaction like when I was 20.


----------



## FrankKissel (Nov 14, 2011)

It's not terribly uncommon if it occurs once in a while, even at 31. If it's a consistent issue at 31 years old, it may be the symptom of an underlying health problem like diabetes or heart disease, and a doctor's visit is in order. Most likely it's stress/anxiety related (especially given that he can get it up on his own), but why chance it?

If nothing else, a doctor's visit could provide both of you the peace of mind that there's nothing wrong physically.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

Maybe it was just morning wood. Every guy gets those. Kind of like your body doing a systems check every morning. It's usually gone by the time I get out of bed to use the bathroom. Unless your saying the stimulation is what started the erection and not just him waking up hard. Two different things.


----------



## charlotte2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks no weight, health or stress issues that we know of.
I will suggest doctors not sure how well that will go down tho.

I know it happens sometimes as i say it was a once or twice a year problem and that was back when we had sex a lot. So now once every couple of weeks when sex isn't that often feels like more then just a it sometimes happens thing.

May have been morning wood but he seemed to want to use it when we were kissing and stuff.


----------

